
Want to Understand Mortality? Look to the Chimps - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/30/magazine/want-to-understand-mortality-look-to-the-chimps.html?hpw&pagewanted=all&_r=1&
======
loup-vaillant
Reading the poignant description of Pansy’s death, I recalled a quote that
captures my feelings quite accurately:

 _This shouldn 't ought to exist._

------
UbuntuJon
Chimps commit brutal murders of their own kind (is murder only murder when
it's a killing of your own species?) and are very violent. Completely
irrelevant to this story but thought I'd throw it in there.

~~~
maratd
> Chimps commit brutal murders of their own kind

As opposed to human beings?

~~~
marcosdumay
No, exactly like human beings. That's the point.

They use tools, make wars, and create words.

------
boneheadmed
It is interesting that the ancient Hebrews believed that certain animal
species possessed "soulish" qualities or qualities that expressed emotion,
will, mind, and the ability to form relationships with each other. The word
nephesh is applied in this way to both humans and certain animals.

